# advertising your shop by making videos for youtube, etc



## sgoach (Aug 25, 2006)

alright, first off heres one of my vids 
"i realize its lame, but it represents my best shirts"

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UbcforaUc3o

now here's my guide on how to advertise using videos!
This is my favorite type of advertising since its fun to do... and a good way to get hits/sales!

Alright... assuming that you already have a shop... designs in your shop... or separate sections in your shop I'm going to go about this guide.

Here we go:

step 1: press start, on your toolbar

step 2: all programs

step 3: windows movie maker
now... where you can have fun making your movies

step 4: look to the left of windows movie maker somewhere it says upload pictures... click this

step 5: what you want to do is upload all the pictures that you want to be in your video/slideshow

step 6: after you upload your pictures you can start building the video with them

step 6(cont.): drag your picture clips onto the storyboard located at the bottom of the window
(remember also that on the left you have the option to make titles and credits)

step 7: once you have your picture clips, titles and credits on the storyboard play your video... make sure you like the way the clips play, and how long the clips show for
(to shorten clips just click on the right side of one of them and drag it to the left... thus shortening it in length)

step 8: adding sound
*I'd tell you how to do it using limewire but... you know, its limewire, and you shouldn't be using it ***

-so... download itunes for free from http://itunes.com

-somehow get music into itunes
(cds, buying them from the itunes music store, etc...)

-once you have songs in there and you know of one you'd like to put into your advertising video, click on it and then press *control + C*
(assuming that you know to just press ctrl C and not the + sign)

- go back to windows movie maker
and on the left click on... upload audio/music files

-paste (ctrl v) the music file that you copied from itunes into the thing that pops up, and then choose that file...

-walah... the music is uploaded and now you just have to add it to your movie

-drag the music file, down to where your pictures/clips are... and it will tell you that it needs to change to timeline (press ok)

-(then you can adjust your music and move it around play around with effects... *fade in *fade out

then... (you can just play around with the thing to find out how to add special effects to your pictures and stuff)

-step 9:
go up and click on file-
-then save your project (so you can edit it later on if you want)

-and then... to make your movie viewable, or so you could upload it to youtube or ifilm 
click file
and *save as movie file*

-click on save to my computer and just wait for your movie to be saved... *takes a while*

-step 10: uploading
after your movie is done saving, go to http://youtube.com and/or http://ifilm.com
and upload your video there, so people could watch the video

-step 11: promoting the vid
you could just let the movie sit there and hope that people will watch it, but its probably better if you go and post about your video on forums... send out newsletters, links on different sites, and etc...

this way, you could be promoting a fun video, instead of *looking like an idiot just trying to get people to buy your stuff


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: advertising your shop by making vids*

Hi Scott, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

Thanks for the neat tutorial


----------



## sgoach (Aug 25, 2006)

lol, hi
and thanks


----------



## hollywoodnightma (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah that is a great idea!!!


----------



## sgoach (Aug 25, 2006)

hah  , thanks dude


----------



## badwool (Aug 25, 2006)

As soon as I read your tutorial yesterday, I knew I wanted to give this a try. Put this together last night and posted in to youtube. Thanks for the idea, it was fun and I think it will just help add to the exposure.......

youtube.com/watch?v=gUd-nE2jD6Q


----------



## sgoach (Aug 25, 2006)

nice... thanks for using the guide  lol

don't quite understand why you put pictures of car accidents in there though, but what the hell... mines odd to


----------



## badwool (Aug 25, 2006)

sgoach said:


> nice... thanks for using the guide  lol
> 
> don't quite understand why you put pictures of car accidents in there though, but what the hell... mines odd to


There is no relationship between the accidents and my shirts aside from the fact that I took those pictures. I am going to make a second one with more accident photos and then go from there.........it is just something new and different, even exciting. Thanks again!


----------



## sgoach (Aug 25, 2006)

lol, ok badwool

I hope more people decide to try this method


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm going to be doing some videos soon.


----------



## sgoach (Aug 25, 2006)

Dave G said:


> I'm going to be doing some videos soon.


nice 
I hope it works out for you


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

I hope so too. I have a movie making friend that is going to help.


----------



## Ball Fish (Jun 14, 2006)

Got around to throwing something up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oqC2njV0O4

Sex sells subliminally or maybe it's just blatant.
Anyway my smiley character falls in those lines


----------



## PGCC (Oct 10, 2006)

Ball fish...that was wicked, I loved it, good concept, also thanks for posting this sgoach, I'm going to do one myself.....good idea.


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks for the info sgoach 

here's my 1st effort http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nugs-gOfUjg

comments welcome


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You guys are doing great job.. Loved watch all of them.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

that's great, thank you!


----------



## New Threat (Dec 1, 2007)

We kinda did our own thing too. Been getting a huge response for it so far because it's all over facebook, myspace and our site. Not many people find it directly through just youtube though.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

New Threat said:


> We kinda did our own thing too. Been getting a huge response for it so far because it's all over facebook, myspace and our site. Not many people find it directly through just youtube though.


Youtube is a great way of advertising your product. be sure you use key words in your discription. my 25 videos have passed 130,000 views and I have sold a lot from them. Lou


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

This is good. Some of us already tapped into that market. I've got some traffic from that effort. So I know it works. Glad to see that someone has posted it here. I never thought of doing that, but then again, I do more reading here and not posting.


----------



## New Threat (Dec 1, 2007)

Is there a reason why my link to our youtube commercial keeps getting removed, yet there's a number of other links to youtube commercials in this same thread? My other post got deleted as well. I think someone also posted a comment about our video and it even got deleted. 

Anywho, our video link is now in my signature if anyone is interested.


----------

